# Livefood Pre-Packed Tubs £1.70 FREE p&p



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

On the 16/09/2009 we will getting our order of livefood in witch will be 

Mealworms 
Mini Mealworms 
Giant Mealworms 
Waxworms 

Due in the next 3 weeks 

Brown Crix
Black Crix
Locust
Slient Crix
Fruit Flies
Curly Winged Flies 

APS Reptile Supplies Ltd Livefoods


----------

